# Restore ?



## Caddis (Jan 28, 2020)

Picked up a 68 apple krate, it’s been repainted. logos are strangely cool. Strip and paint?


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2020)

Logos just strange!, restore please!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 29, 2020)

And restore correctly!


----------



## vincev (Jan 29, 2020)

Do you plan on really restoring or just "redoing"


----------



## Caddis (Jan 29, 2020)

I plan on restoring and would appreciate any information.
First step paint removal. I weighed out blasting vs stripper. Concerned about the anchoring effect in the steel (especially around serial #), so stripper it is.
Any recommendations on sourcing paint?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 29, 2020)

Any chance that lettering is done by hand? Especially the close up of "schwinn" looks hand done to me. If so, that person had pretty good calligraphy skills.


----------



## Caddis (Jan 29, 2020)

You can see brush marks when examined closely.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 29, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Any chance that lettering is done by hand? Especially the close up of "schwinn" looks hand done to me. If so, that person had pretty good calligraphy skills.



It does look like it's hand done and all things considered, I think it looks pretty cool. I get it that you want to do it right, but somebody put some love into that lettering.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 29, 2020)

... Leave it .. dare to be different ...


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2020)

Always like to see good professionally done hand painted lettering. Thanks for the close-up photos.


----------



## vastingray (Jan 29, 2020)

Caddis said:


> I plan on restoring and would appreciate any information.
> First step paint removal. I weighed out blasting vs stripper. Concerned about the anchoring effect in the steel (especially around serial #), so stripper it is.
> Any recommendations on sourcing paint?



Kooleststuff has the correct paint you need and the screening process for your guard


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2020)

I kinda dig it


----------



## sarmisluters (Jan 29, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I kinda dig it




Me too !
A leave it alone, one of a kind for sure !


----------



## Caddis (Jan 29, 2020)

Well, we (my nephew is getting into this project as well) decided to go with a complete restore. I checked out koolstuff paint and was wondering how important it is to use a reddish primer? I thought that’s what Schwinn had originally used?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yep, Schwinn used the red oxide primer. Pete/Cool Stuff recommends the gray primer because it takes less paint to cover it when using their solid colors like Yellow and White, and maybe even their aluminum base for the candy colors.


----------



## Caddis (Jan 30, 2020)

Found a couple of frame issues, head badge holes are drilled out and I believed the stand has been drilled.
Since it’s bare metal going to weld up holes and drill correct holes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 30, 2020)

That hole in the kickstand tube is for the pin,dont weld it


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks like the hole in the stand is threaded  ???????


----------



## Caddis (Jan 31, 2020)

It is threaded,. There was a screw threaded in to hold the kick stand  Much larger than original hole for retaining pin.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Does anyone if Schwinn ever used Allvit derailleurs?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2020)

Caddis said:


> Does anyone if Schwinn ever used Allvit derailleurs?




They used them starting in 1961 thru maybe 71. There were slightly modified in looks just for Schwinn. 1964 thru 1967 they were tagged with a Sprint label and then a Schwinn Approved stamping.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I’m gonna assume the allvit that was attached to my 68 apple Krate is original. Plus it has the red roller guides that should look nice cleaned up.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2020)

That one was used on other brands, not Schwinn. The Allvit's for Schwinn were made just for Schwinn starting with the 1964 model year. This one was used in 1966 and 67. There were many small changes in the Allvit  during the years they were used by Schwinn.  




The 1968 version looked like this but with the round non toothed jockey wheels shown in the Sprint Allvit derailleur above.


----------

